# 7º Aniversário do MeteoPT



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2012 às 01:48)

*7º ANIVERSÁRIO*








Celebra-se hoje o 7º aniversário desta casa; ainda jovem, mas já aspirante a um futuro de glória! Cada vez mais presente em cada habitante deste mundo, e mais especificamente de Portugal, está o conceito meteorológico, grandemente inserido pela nossa comunidade, que revolucionou, e continua a revolucionar a _ciência atmosférica_ neste canto europeu.

A todos vós/nós, muitos parabéns; e que possamos celebrar outros 7, e múltiplos do mesmo!


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2012 às 08:18)

Feliz aniversário ao Fórum, parabéns a todos os que tornam isto possível e a todos os utilizadores que fazem o seu contributo


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Ago 2012 às 08:46)




----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2012 às 09:17)

Como o tempo passa, já lá vão sete anos


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2012 às 09:46)

7 anos...
Parece que apenas este ano é que o fórum está na 2ª classe. Um menino então!

É assim a etapa de crescimento deste grupo, com mais gente a cada ano que passa e com MUITA mais qualidade.

PARABÉNS A TODOS!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2012 às 11:51)

Muitos parabéns ao grande clube ...que é MeteoPT  e ao resto desta comunidade .


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2012 às 11:56)

E este moço já faz sete anos
Parabéns ao forum assim como a toda esta equipa maravilhosa de pessoas  que se vai dando muito do seu tempo para manter este menino a crescer.

Já agora espero que esteja bom


----------



## trepkos (26 Ago 2012 às 12:01)

Parabéns Meteopt!


----------



## Henrique (26 Ago 2012 às 12:03)

Nosso querido meteopt, como cresces-te! ^^ Parabéns!


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Ago 2012 às 12:35)

Boas

Parabéns Meteopt, o que era a Meteo à 7 anos atrás e o que é hoje  Muito tempo, dedicação e paixão fazem com que seja possivel este espaço, Parabéns a todos.

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2012 às 14:05)

MeteoPT nasceu em Bragança há 7 anos atrás, hoje já tem grande implantação nacional e também alguns membros em outros países, MeteoPT sempre a crescer . 

Parabéns a todos nós mas principalmente à nossa equipa de administração/moderação que mantém tudo isto a funcionar e a crescer.


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2012 às 14:25)

muitos parabéns


----------



## ijv (26 Ago 2012 às 14:39)

Muitos parabéns ao forum, e principalmente aos admins, pois sem eles não seria um excelente forum


----------



## Z13 (26 Ago 2012 às 14:52)

Parabéns a todos, principalmente aos administradores pelo trabalho diário.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2012 às 15:17)

Parabéns MeteoPT, e que continue por muito tempo.


----------



## CptRena (26 Ago 2012 às 17:39)

Feliz Aniversário MeteoPT!  Os anos já se vão acumulando, o tempo não dá tempo a ninguém


----------



## Brigantia (26 Ago 2012 às 21:10)

Neste dia tão especial não podia deixar de passar por aqui. Parabéns a todos os visitantes, membros, moderadores e principalmente aos admisnistradores. 
7 anos fantásticos. A evolução deste fórum era inevitável mas nunca imaginei que fosse desta forma. 

Continuem.

Abraço,
Pedro


----------



## Saul Monteiro (26 Ago 2012 às 21:39)

Apesar de andar distante desta comunidade, venho hoje desejar os parabéns ao Meteopt (admistradores) e a todos os meteoloucos que contribuem para este forum.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Ago 2012 às 22:36)

Muitos Parabéns Meteopt! 

7 anos de ascensão, com o contributo espectacular da equipa que administra e modera o fórum, bem como de todos os seus participantes!

Já cá aprendi muito, e espero aprender ainda mais!

Muitos Parabéns a esta comunidade maravilhosa!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2012 às 23:09)

Os meus parabéns pelo 7º aniversário do MeteoPT. 

Parabéns a todos os que deram o seu o contributo ao longo destes anos.


----------



## fsl (26 Ago 2012 às 23:10)

Muitos parabens a toda a equipa de administradores e moderadores. Quero, no entanto, realçar o papel de "motor" do Vince , pois nos últimos 5 anos , os que levo de membro, tenho acompanhado e beneficiado do seu entusiasmo e dinamismo, nomeadamente da criação do site meteooeiras.com e do respectivo suporte tecnico.
Obrigado a todos , especialmente ao Vince.
FSL


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2012 às 23:36)

Muitos Parabéns pelas 7 Primaveras do Meteopt, principalmente aos Administradores.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Ago 2012 às 23:49)

Neste quase ano e meio que levo de membro deste grandioso fórum, «apenas» tenho de agradecer a todos os adminstradores, moderadores e todos os membros que se mostraram disponíveis para enriquecer o meu conhecimento meteorológico, e que de alguma maneira serviu também para outros membros e quem sabe visitantes não registados.

Eu, apesar de ser um membro como tantos outros, sinto orgulho de ser membro deste grande fórum, o maior e, na minha opinião, melhor fórum de meteorologia português.

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos, parabéns aos que sempre «lutaram» para que este fórum crescesse e que o nº 7, se múltiplique por muitos 7's.

Abraço


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2012 às 23:54)

FSL, e eu agradeço, mas sinceramente estou a começar a ficar um pouco incomodado com tantas mensagens a falar do "Vince". 

Há imensas pessoas que mantém toda esta máquina de pé, uns são mais trabalhadores de bastidores, como o Fil, que no fundo é o verdadeiro engenheiro/arquitecto que mantém toda a infraestrutura a trabalhar, outros são mais discretos ou tímidos mas andam aqui todos os dias a dar o seu contributo, existe uma excelente equipa de moderadores a organizar a casa todos os dias e eu nem sequer cá venho todos os dias.

Há muitas pessoas responsáveis pelo que fizemos até hoje aqui, mesmo algumas que agora por variadas razões já não aparecem muito por cá e a quem esta casa também deve muito, nalguns casos mesmo muito (Minho, Rog, etc).  Fomos sempre crescendo desde 2005, já passámos por grandes crises, por grandes alegrias, muita gente partiu, muita gente regressou, e sobretudo muita gente nova apareceu. 

Mas o Meteopt são os seus membros e as suas mensagens, não são a equipa que gere tudo isto, é este o seu valor, a comunidade onde muitos já não passam um dia sem passar também por aqui. A nossa notoriedade vai aumentado de dia para dia, e também por isso a nossa responsabilidade, é preciso não esquecer...

Este ano de 2012 tem sido especialmente difícil, com a crise a afectar até alguns dos membros da própria equipa e também muitos membros do fórum. O próprio São Pedro não ajudou, levámos com uma seca enorme em cima. 

Mas desde há umas semanas para cá, conseguimos pôr no ar o site que se estava a construir há uns dois anos e estava meio "embruxado", a semana passada tivemos até o dia em que mais pessoas acederam ao Meteopt em 24 horas por causa do furacão Gordon e ontem tivemos uma notícia da LUSA divulgada em variados órgãos de comunicação social a falar desta comunidade. 

E hoje fazemos 7 anos, num ano particularmente difícil, talvez esteja a saber melhor por isso mesmo.

Parabéns a todos por estes 7 anos, e eu criei muitos amigos por aqui


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2012 às 00:26)

Vince disse:


> FSL, e eu agradeço, mas sinceramente estou a começar a ficar um pouco incomodado com tantas mensagens a falar do "Vince".


Não há milagres...para mais o FSL é de Oeiras.
Quanto às mensagens a falar do "Vince", é natural que assim seja depois da reportagem da "Lusa". Tens dado a cara de forma mais notória nos últimos tempos.
Eu compreendo esse "incómodo" pois não sou dado a protagonismos e gosto de fazer as coisas com calma, serenidade, sem alaridos.

Este é um espaço necessário no panorama da meteorologia em Portugal. É um complemento ao Instituto de Meteorologia, nunca um substituto. E por isso já se torna um espaço obrigatório para todos aqueles (profissionais, amadores, leigos, ocasionais) que precisam de aprender algo mais sobre o tema.
Neste momento não consigo viver sem este espaço. É incontornável passar por cá, mesmo que seja apenas para dar uma olhada ocasional.

É bom verificar que o MeteoPT está a crescer. E já vislumbro os meus descendentes a passar por aqui daqui a uns anos...

Por isso, renovo os meus sinceros parabéns a toda a comunidade do MeteoPT.
Obrigado a todos


----------



## David sf (27 Ago 2012 às 00:47)

Vince disse:


> Mas desde há umas semanas para cá, conseguimos pôr no ar o site que se estava a construir há uns dois anos e estava meio "embruxado", a semana passada tivemos até o dia em que mais pessoas acederam ao Meteopt em 24 horas por causa do furacão Gordon e ontem tivemos uma notícia da LUSA divulgada em variados órgãos de comunicação social a falar desta comunidade.



São 7 anos, mas mais importante que assinalar a efeméride, é verificarmos aquilo que crescemos nestes 7 anos. Não vivi a primeira metade da vida do fórum, registei-me há cerca de 3 anos e meio, mas posso afirmar que desde que conheço esta casa que não tem parado de crescer.

Nota-se esse crescimento na vertente quantitativa, aumentámos de forma assinalável o número de membros, tanto os inscritos, como aqueles que participam regularmente. Estive a rever a reportagem que o DN fez sobre meteorologia amadora há dois anos e meio, na altura tínhamos cerca de 2 800 membros inscritos, hoje temos mais de 4 400. Temos quase 8 000 "amigos" no Facebook, uma presença no Twitter com mais de 2 600 seguidores, abrimos o site, e começamos a ser notados na imprensa, como são prova disso as recentes reportagens sobre o fórum na comunicação social.

Nota-se ainda mais o crescimento ao nível qualitativo. Ao ler alguns dos meus primeiros posts penso para mim "que grande besta, como eu fui escrever aquilo". Este pensamento deve ser comum a muitos outros membros, o que prova que todos, em comunidade, aprendemos, evoluímos, crescemos, com o contributo de todos.

E tudo isto, num período meteorologicamente desinteressante. Este ano foi uma grande prova à capacidade do fórum e de todos os seus membros, e essa prova foi superada com distinção. Num ano em que o inverno foi fraquíssimo, em que no período mais quente rarearam as trovoadas e as ondas de calor, e em que o único evento relevante foi o furacão Gordon, conseguimos crescer em membros, mantendo um nível de participação aceitável.

Acredito que no próximo inverno, que espero interessante (e acho que assim será) esta comunidade continuará a crescer exponencialmente, quantitativa e qualitativamente, e dará um salto ainda maior ao que foi dado este ano. E, se como membro da administração agradeço as felicitações que nos foram endossadas, também realço que não tinha piada estar a administrar um fórum vazio, sem mensagens, ou por outro lado um fórum mal frequentado e com intervenções sem interesse ou desadequadas. Portanto, estendo essas felicitações a todos os membros, os que participam mais, os que participam menos, aqueles que andando por cá nunca participaram (convidando-os a fazê-lo), aos que têm e mantêm com esforço e dedicação estações meteorológicas de qualidade, prestando um verdadeiro serviço público, aos que tendo maior conhecimento técnico partilham o esse seu conhecimento e contribuem para a aprendizagem dos demais, e a todos os que ajudam ao crescimento do fórum através das acções mais banais, como fazendo um like no nosso Facebook.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Ago 2012 às 02:34)

Nem mais. Estando aqui há exactamente dois anos também, tendo me registado na mesma altura do 5º aniversário meteoPT, aprendi imenso e reforcei o que já sabia, posts que escrevo agora não têm nada a ver com o que escrevia há dois anos, sabendo pouco de meteorologia. Aprendi a ver modelos meteorológicos, aumentei o meu interesse pela meteorologia comprando uma estação meteorológica, e vou continuando a aprender no tempo que passo aqui. O meteoPT é um recurso indispensável a quem tem o bichinho da meteorologia e quer aprender mais, tão indispensável que, como já se disse, já é famoso nos media e vai-se falando por aí.

Já dei os parabéns mas dou de novo os parabéns ao MeteoPT por tudo isto, e sei que muitos outros partilham a minha opinião.
Long live MeteoPT.


----------



## Veterano (27 Ago 2012 às 08:21)

Estando de férias, só hoje me liguei ao Fórum,mas claro que quero desejar muitos parabéns ao MeteoPT e a todos que nele participam!


----------



## iceworld (27 Ago 2012 às 09:56)

Obrigado a todos por manterem este espaço.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Ago 2012 às 11:13)

Muitos parabéns ao Meteopt. 
Bem, já foi tudo dito, quero só dar os parabéns aos administradores, pois estão aqui uns 7 anos de excelente trabalho e também ao resto da comunidade, pela vida que dá a esta casa.


----------



## eFePe (27 Ago 2012 às 12:17)

Pois é, mais um ano...
Muitos parabéns a todos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2012 às 13:01)

Parabens a este maravilhoso projecto e trabalho ao longo deste 7 anos!!


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2012 às 23:44)

Parabéns a todos os que tornam possível a existência do MeteoPT, contribuindo assim para a sua (cada vez maior ) visibilidade e evolução ! 

E venham muitos mais aniversários


----------

